# You Know you're too young when...



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You say what is tape recorder?

Who is Walter Cronkite or Marilyn Monroe...?

You cannot balance your checkbook without calculator...

You ask who cares to drive Volkswagen bug?...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Can't figure put how to fill out a check.....

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Döesn't know the movie Willow.

Thinks it is a character in Buffy the TV Series.

Doesn't know who Buffy is.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

You don't know what a 45 record, or a reel-to-reel is.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Can't figure put how to fill out a check.....


I remember using those things but it would take me time to find one to fill out .... as for balancing one, that's what the internet if for ....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My kids don't HAVE checkbooks. They keep track of their account balance online, and use their visa-debit cards for everything. ( I did however teach them HOW to write a check years ago)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You don't know what gramophone is!!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

You don't remember a world without ebooks.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

you don't know how to operate a rotary dial phone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Can name all of the hundred original Pokemon.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

You don't know how to read highway map.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Sandy Harper* said:


> You don't know how to read highway map.


I'm not sure that is age related. I know a certain 50+ man who can't read a map to save his life. I spent a week traveling PA with him and on day one he declared that all my MapQuest directions were faulty, that he NEEDED a map. Fine. I spent $25 on maps and a PA atlas. With that he managed to get us lost so many times I stopped counting. According to him it wasn't HIS fault. The directions were wrong, the maps were wrong, the roads were wrong but HE.....not wrong. Perhaps that is just a 'man' thing though.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

sheiler1963 said:


> I know a certain 50+ man who can't read a map to save his life. I spent a week traveling PA with him and on day one he declared that all my MapQuest directions were faulty, that he NEEDED a map. Fine. I spent $25 on maps and a PA atlas. With that he managed to get us lost so many times I stopped counting. According to him it wasn't HIS fault. The directions were wrong, the maps were wrong, the roads were wrong but HE.....not wrong. Perhaps that is just a 'man' thing though.


Exactly. The too young person will not ask you to buy a map. He/She will not even use MapQuest. The too young person will use GPS...LOL


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL I had to google what a reel-to-reel was. Antiques...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Exactly. The too young person will not ask you to buy a map. He/She will not even use MapQuest. The too young person will use GPS...LOL


and the too old person I spoke of would have yet another thing that was wrong. HA! 
Trust me on this. I have a sundial in my yard and....well...... this man has a sense of direction that is out of kilter. He insists that he is correct and if the sundial time is not accurate, the sundial is wrong. (Yes I understand all about equinox and it doesn't apply here)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You have a list of 15 phone numbers to reach your family of three.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

You know you're too young when...

you think the words '45' and 'LP' can't possibly have anything to do with music, and 'flip side' is probably related to frying eggs;

you don't know why a formal letter can't have a phrase such as "u n ur bizness r gr8" instead of, "I believe that both your business and your leadership of it are excellent";

you think music from the 80's and 90's is old time music...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You e-mail the person who works at the desk next to you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I can barely add two plus two without a calculator. But that has nothing to do with my age.


Ask those who were growing up when there were no calculators. So I think you're young if you can't add without calculator. LOL....


----------



## shelbymhailstone (Jan 17, 2012)

When you don't know who Daffy Duck is. 

(No, seriously. I was shocked when my baby sister told me this! Don't worry; it's being remedied!)


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

When phone numbers started with 2 letters and then a number (FR3-5555)
You don't know what a beenie baby is
You don't know what  a  Thumbelina or cabbage patch  is.
You don't know how to do the cabbage patch


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When you know Gwen Stefano as a.solo.artist. 

I was at work a couple of years ago and a girl got excited over a "New" Gwen Stefani song....it was "Underneath ot All" by No Doubt. Her mom said it was Gwen's Band. Girl goes : "OMG. She has her own band now." My coworker and I just stared at each other 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

You have no idea what the term "sounding like a broken record" means.

Dawn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Face book is your favorite place to be among friends.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

you really don't know the thrill of driving a new muscle car in the 60's.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You say, you never wore a three piece suit.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

You didn't know coke made a blunder and changed the formula.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Toyota corolla was one of the only Japanese cars in USA, and hardly anyone cared.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You know you are young when you see a Datsun pickup and wonder who makes it....

*my DD and I were out today and saw one.. she had NO CLUE.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

you roll you eyes when someone tells you to turn the music down.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

you ask what is 8-track cassette.


----------



## shelbymhailstone (Jan 17, 2012)

^^You're completely unfamiliar with the term "casette" at all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Will text someone sitting right next to you

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

you consider The Beatles classical music.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Your grandson asks you to live to be one hundred-years-old.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

you have nothing to talk about children because you don't have any yet.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

When your only bills are for your cell and your car.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

you think buying your own house is not important.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

You've never worn a wrist watch.  
(I took a community college class last year, and the teacher asked by show of hand how many people wore wrist watches instead of using their cell phones to check the time. I was one of two people who raised their hands.)


----------



## RMimms (Feb 8, 2012)

When you're watching the Grammy's and don't know who Paul McCartney is 


__
https://17537599113%2Fcaitiedelaney-thank-you-ned-hepburn-for


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

RMimms said:


> When you're watching the Grammy's and don't know who Paul McCartney is
> 
> 
> __
> https://17537599113%2Fcaitiedelaney-thank-you-ned-hepburn-for


Pretty shocking...but in all fairness, I did not know who some of the younger acts at the Grammys were (for example: who was that terrified little boy singing the Beach Boy's _Wouldn't It Be Nice_? Or the country trio stumbling through _Gentle On My Mind_?) 

But I did get the connection between Glen Campbell and The Beach Boys (as did the show's producer, apparently). Glen, versatile musician and singer that he was, filled in for Brian Wilson for several months of a 1966 tour, after Brian suffered his breakdown.

So I guess that makes me really old... 

WPG


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

You never knew computers before windows was in DOS.    Movies were in BETA, CED DISC and VHS before DISC.    Julia Child was a 
French Chef that cook on TV before the Meryl Street Movie.    Dark Shadows was a soap opera before the new Johnny Dept movie.


----------



## RMimms (Feb 8, 2012)

William Peter Grasso said:


> Pretty shocking...but in all fairness, I did not know who some of the younger acts at the Grammys were (for example: who was that terrified little boy singing the Beach Boy's _Wouldn't It Be Nice_? Or the country trio stumbling through _Gentle On My Mind_?)
> 
> But I did get the connection between Glen Campbell and The Beach Boys (as did the show's producer, apparently). Glen, versatile musician and singer that he was, filled in for Brian Wilson for several months of a 1966 tour, after Brian suffered his breakdown.
> 
> ...


lol, it was the band, Foster the People and the country group was the Band Perry. He was probably terrified because the Beach Boys going on after him!

I didn't know that about Glen Campbell and The Beach Boys.

I'm only 24 so...


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

RMimms said:


> lol, it was the band, Foster the People and the country group was the Band Perry. He was probably terrified because the Beach Boys going on after him!
> 
> I didn't know that about Glen Campbell and The Beach Boys.
> 
> I'm only 24 so...


Ahh...to be 24 again 

More Beach Boys trivia from the Grammys: the old, skinny guy in the fedora playing guitar next to Mike Love (in the Beach Boys baseball hat) was David Marks, one of the original members (and "cousin" of the Wilson brothers) who appeared only on their 1st album, _Surfing USA_. He was forced out because he was only 15 at the time, and replaced by Al Jardine (another "cousin," and the short blond guy playing guitar at stage left). Now that Marks is in his 60s just like the rest of them, I guess he's finally old enough 

WPG


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You don't bother to know about hair color.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

RMimms said:


> When you're watching the Grammy's and don't know who Paul McCartney is
> 
> 
> __
> https://17537599113%2Fcaitiedelaney-thank-you-ned-hepburn-for


I love the comment FAR down the page that says "these ***** know how to tweet but not GOOGLE?"


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

you can't name any search engines BEFORE Google  (I do run into people like that)
you didn't grow up with cursive as the first writing you learned at school.
you whine there is no dishwasher in a student house (cause you know, only doing your own dishes will only take 10 minutes...)

the 90s represent innocence to you (that would be me yes  )


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

If you've never used an actual book from an encyclopedia to write a paper.

If you've never had a phone attached to the wall in your house.

If your school bullies are from facebook.


----------



## RMimms (Feb 8, 2012)

@  WPG


oops, looks like I made a typo yesterday. I'm actually 25, going 26 

Wow, I had no idea about David Marks. I'd heard of Al Jardine.


@BTackitt

Seriously! You'd think they would able to do that.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

RMimms said:


> @ WPG
> oops, looks like I made a typo yesterday. I'm actually 25, going 26
> 
> Wow, I had no idea about David Marks. I'd heard of Al Jardine.


You're forgiven 

BTW, I typo'd too...I forgot to put quotes around my facetious use of the word _cousin_ for Marks and Jardine. Current bio says they're not actually Wilson cousins. Back in the early '60s, the PR effort for the band tried to make them sound like a family venture. There were the three Wilson brothers (Carl and Dennis now deceased...only Brian survives), all the others were billed as Wilson "cousins," of which only Mike Love is actually a cousin by blood.

Sorry if I'm guilty of TMI... 

WPG


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> you can't name any search engines BEFORE Google  (I do run into people like that)
> you didn't grow up with cursive as the first writing you learned at school.
> you whine there is no dishwasher in a student house (cause you know, only doing your own dishes will only take 10 minutes...)
> 
> the 90s represent innocence to you (that would be me yes  )


Ask Jeeves or aj.com or big mama.
I was a ninties kid. Born in1989. My school just taught how to use computers (word, power point,and search engines) in the second grade.its funny I put together dad 's presentation and typed out mom 's work when they went back college. (I was still in elementary and then again last year)

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## RMimms (Feb 8, 2012)

William Peter Grasso said:


> You're forgiven
> 
> BTW, I typo'd too...I forgot to put quotes around my facetious use of the word _cousin_ for Marks and Jardine. Current bio says they're not actually Wilson cousins. Back in the early '60s, the PR effort for the band tried to make them sound like a family venture. There were the three Wilson brothers (Carl and Dennis now deceased...only Brian survives), all the others were billed as Wilson "cousins," of which only Mike Love is actually a cousin by blood.
> 
> ...


It's okay. I didn't know most of this stuff before. I have three Beach Boys records on my shelf but I can't say I know much about them, beyond the stuff I remember from the Beach Boys movie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

don't visit library to search information.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

If you don't know Mike Wallace who died Yesterday.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

You have no idea what the Cold War was.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

you don't know there were no Honda cars in USA.


----------

